# Anybody hear from Anish



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I noticed she has not posted in a while and I am wondering if she is ok.The crayfish boil was put together by her last year and I noticed she has not posted in a while about this years.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

As a matter of fact no. Hope everything is ok with her.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

She posted yesterday about the scout fishing derby.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Big Frank.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Sorry, I was mistaken!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh darn. Back to square one. Hope she is ok.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah that was me, not Anish.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I am hoping to attend the crayfish boil this year.And meet some of the people that I just know as screen names.Being that she is the thread that holds the fabric of the boil together.I feel it is important to actually meet her and her husband.


----------

